# Looking for crew



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

I'll be back down at Orange Beach at our condo (Cotton Bayou) for about 3 weeks starting Nov. 2nd
As the weather looks good I'll be looking to put together a few trips out when it's good to go.
The Pelicans Perch can fish 4-5 ---- 12' beam with twin diesels ready to go. 
Pm or call me if your looking to try it.
Alan 251-272-0276


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

What days are you thinking, and what type of 'crew' you looking for? I work for a living, but I might be able to spare some time to help you out. Just not an everyday thing, or drop of a hat deal. If your looking for people who dont have jobs, or are retired, I might can help you with that as well. O*D*W


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Worm , I posting to folks who want to go on a fishing trip, not to work the boat. I take people who pay the expenses and want to straighten some line out.
Sometimes I need a hand and will keep you in mind.


----------



## wackydaddy (Jul 24, 2009)

Got a float plan, what might you be targeting?


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

amarcafina said:


> Worm , I posting to folks who want to go on a fishing trip, not to work the boat. I take people who pay the expenses and want to straighten some line out.
> Sometimes I need a hand and will keep you in mind.


]

No doubt, amarcafina. Just keep me in mind. I would help you just to get out on the water. I was thinking you might be looking for folks to take out, but then again, I wasnt sure if you needed 'help'. Lol. Enjoy your time down here! O*D*W


----------



## jmw70 (Jun 6, 2012)

Pm Sent


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

I live in flordia and would love to try orange beach .maybe some trolling or deep dropping never have would like to learn .I'm off on Thursday if you go and need someone. I have a boat so enjoy helping and keeping a clean boat.


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

I'm open as what to go after Short trip Kings , Some aj's, no doubt Snapper... long trip Edge , Trysler, Pipeline area ?? Bigguns ... Fuel burn dictates cost.


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Think I may go out and troll around the corridor and look for some grass holding chicken dolphin . 
Anybody got any reports of grass out from Orande Beach area ?


----------



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

PM sent. Let me know if you don't get it a I am having problems with my keyboard.


----------

